# Bellerbys College-Wadhurst-April 09 PIC HEAVY



## nutnut (Apr 18, 2009)

I know nothing about this place. I did however meet a local that patrols the grounds reguarly and was happy that i was taking pictures of the exterior ONLY  he did tell me that it has been shut for around 5 years and development is going ahead, shortly by the look of things, the usual markings from a recent survey and asbestos warning stickers, plus lots of paperwork belonging to Silver Homes (Anthea Turner & Grant's development company if memory serves me correctly).

Snippet from the web below, loads of other info readily available on the web.

Wadhurst College, a boarding school for girls, at South Park in Mayfield Lane was opened c 1930 by Miss Mulliner. Its numbers grew and other large houses were acquired to house the girls, namely Durgates Lodge, Aston House, and Wigram. In the 1980's the Legat Ballet School joined the establishment and in the early 1990's Wadhurst College was amalgamated with Micklefield School from Seaford and became known as Micklefield Wadhurst. In 1997 it had a further change and is at present known as Bellerbys. Pupils from the college have in the past taken part in the life of Wadhurst. They have helped with bell ringing and senior pupils ran a Sunday School for twenty years. It was a common sight to see the girls walking in a crocodile to church every Sunday morning. 

During the Second World War, when the Girl Guides were not able to camp under canvas, Miss Gowdie the headmistress kindly allowed the First and Second Wadhurst Companies to hold their summer camp at Aston House, now known as Beech Hill. The girls slept in the house and used the grounds and the swimming pool by day. Many local children had cause to be grateful as this is where many of them learnt to swim.

Hope you enjoy.

Pics are not the best, as i had my mini-urbexer with me and it was a tad strained 


















































































The next few i will dedicate to our very own Foxylady, as i know she will like these..................

This was inside




This 




















If anyone knows how this got here from one of our oh so lovely asylums, please let me know


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the dedication, nutnut...that's really kind. 
And yes, I thoroughly enjoyed that. The house itself is absolutely gorgeous...those fireplaces and tiles! Amazing! 
Really excellent find.


----------



## nutnut (Apr 19, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Thanks for the dedication, nutnut...that's really kind.
> And yes, I thoroughly enjoyed that. The house itself is absolutely gorgeous...those fireplaces and tiles! Amazing!
> Really excellent find.



No worries 

I knew you'd like it if no one else did, truly stunning location. 

Got another coming up in the week, very similar


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work Nutnut! Great 'Exteriors only' . Wondered how long it would take someone to find it


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2009)

I've just been having another look at this because it truly is amazing!
So, I'm bumping up the thread, as I can't believe that only two of us have replied to it!


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 20, 2009)

what a find, very little vandalism, decent nick and a really interesting site.

Paticuarly like the shots of the skylights from above them aswell as all tht lovely woodwork.

top job!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 20, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooh what a gorgeous building, I was enjoying looking at the exteriors, then you added some from inside and I love all those. That fireplace is awesome, and love all the tiles, and the ceiling and panels in that hall. Excellent pics mate, and excellent work. This is a place that I'd love to see.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## nutnut (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments folks  

Foxy & Smiley you are true gems of urbex 

It is a truly stunning location, i have uploaded the full set, so you can have a look, not too good on the quality front but comprehensive.

http://picasaweb.google.com/dave73dave/WADHURSTUE?authkey=Gv1sRgCN-8hJaUqY-NwwE#


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 21, 2009)

That's well bad, Man.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 21, 2009)

wow, nice building and love the photos, what did the tag say on the hubcap?


----------

